# ¿que os parece 1&1 mi web?



## RETAMA (31 Mar 2012)

Hola.
Quiero crear una pagina web y os pido opinión sobre 1&1 mi web. ¿qué os parece?

Mi intención es crear una página dónde me dé publicidad y mis clientes o mis posibles clientes puedan consultar mi producto. No quiero vender a través de internet.
Necesito algo barato y que pueda manejar yo. Colgaría muchas fotos, ya que me dedico al mueble.

Gracias


----------



## mggz (31 Mar 2012)

Que los diseños son simples a más no poder.
Tienes MILES de informáticos en paro que por una módica cantidad te harán una web única y pesonalizada tal y como tu quieras.


----------



## sabueXo (31 Mar 2012)

Utiliza un CMS (gestor de contenidos).

Si usas empresas como 1&1 estás sujeto a sus condiciones, si utilizas un CMS libre (wordpress, umbraco, etc) y contratas un hosting, manejaras todo a tu gusto y será tuyo. Tampoco pagarías alquiler por los servicios a 1&1.

De todas formas, 1&1 es un CMS solo que te lo ponen muy bonito en la TV.


----------



## chaber (31 Mar 2012)

1&1 NI DE COÑA, es un timo de los grandes, busca en Google.

Yo de ti usaría un Wordpress, hay miles de templates gratuitos con aspecto muy profesional y un hosting tipo Hostgator.


----------



## El_Consul (31 Mar 2012)

RETAMA dijo:


> Hola.
> Quiero crear una pagina web y os pido opinión sobre 1&1 mi web. ¿qué os parece?
> 
> Mi intención es crear una página dónde me dé publicidad y mis clientes o mis posibles clientes puedan consultar mi producto. No quiero vender a través de internet.
> ...



Eres fabricante?


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2012)

Ni se te ocurra trabajar con 1&1, ahora esta haciendo campaña publicitaria en la TV, pero esta gente son unos cabrones trabajando y unos timadores, busca en google como te comentan, te acojonaras como trabajan


----------



## nak33 (1 Abr 2012)

Exacto, pura bazofia. Huye de ellos como de la peste.


----------



## Lorca83 (1 Abr 2012)

pues esta bastante bien amigo.

las soluciones que aportan los de 1&1 son más que validas para miles de pymes por muy poco dinero.

Sin duda es una buena solucion.

Saludo!


----------



## chaber (1 Abr 2012)

Lorca83 dijo:


> pues esta bastante bien amigo.
> 
> las soluciones que aportan los de 1&1 son más que validas para miles de pymes por muy poco dinero.
> 
> ...



Jajajajajaja.

1&1 es basura pura, si se te cae la web nos vamos a reir, por cierto sabías que una web creada en 1&1 es propiedad de 1&1 y no tuya? Si te la quieres llevar a otro hosting, cuando estés hasta los huevos de ellos, no te dejarán.

Infórmate un poco, sin acritud.


----------



## Lorca83 (2 Abr 2012)

chaber dijo:


> Jajajajajaja.
> 
> 1&1 es basura pura, si se te cae la web nos vamos a reir, por cierto sabías que una web creada en 1&1 es propiedad de 1&1 y no tuya? Si te la quieres llevar a otro hosting, cuando estés hasta los huevos de ellos, no te dejarán.
> 
> Infórmate un poco, sin acritud.



Si estoy muy bien informado, tan bien, que lamento que 1&1 os esten quitando clientes a las consultoras, es que eso de cobrarle 3.000 eurazos a alguien por hacerle una web..pues..que lo entiendo

1&1 es mierda y tal

XD


----------



## sabueXo (2 Abr 2012)

Lorca83 dijo:


> Si estoy muy bien informado, tan bien, que lamento que 1&1 os esten quitando clientes a las consultoras, es que eso de cobrarle 3.000 eurazos a alguien por hacerle una web..pues..que lo entiendo
> 
> 1&1 es mierda y tal
> 
> XD



No tiene nada que ver una cosa y otra....

Si usas 1&1 te atienes a sus normas, si pides un desarrollo la web es tuya.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2012)

Lorca83 dijo:


> pues esta bastante bien amigo.
> 
> las soluciones que aportan los de 1&1 son más que validas para miles de pymes por muy poco dinero.
> 
> ...



1&1 tiene una forma de trabajar con los dominios que raya la ilegalidad, por ejemplo tu al contratar un dominio en la gran mayoria de los casos, al no renovarlo, pierdes el dominio y punto, como mucho las empresas de dominios te envian emails y correos con promociones y descuentos para que renueves con ellos y no pasa nada sino renuevas.

Pero con 1&1 al no renovar te meten como moroso y te empiezan a enviar emails de compañias de recobros hasta la saciedad incrementando el precio de manera drastica. Este caso si revisas la red hay multitud de casos de gente quejandose de las amenazas de las empresas de recobro y no me parece normal esa manera de trabajar de ellos.

Precisamente la publidad que esta haciendo en TV es por la mala fama que tiene en el canal de internet e intenta pillar incautos por canal de publicidad de TV, pero avisados quedais.


----------



## Autonomo_borrado (2 Abr 2012)

Yo hace años que uso un sitio de pàginas web gratis muy bueno, creas tu pàgina en un editor online tipo Word, tienen bastantes plantillas y puedes subir bastantes fotos, y si quieres dominio própio ( es decir, registras tu propio dominio) sólo por 24 euros al año lo tienes, es esta: www.palimpalem.com


----------



## RETAMA (2 Abr 2012)

El_Consul dijo:


> Eres fabricante?



No, tienda


----------



## kirods (2 Abr 2012)

Por 400 euros un profesional te puede hacer la web y pagarte el hosting durante un año.

Ademas te puede instalar un cms(gestor de contenidos) para que seas tu quien edites la web si lo deseas y escribas nuevos contenidos o artículos.

Por otro lado dudo que una web 1and1 tenga una buena posicionamiento web.

Me parece que la publicidad de 1and1 va en busca de empresarios "viejunos" que desconocen los cuidados que hay que tener para la presencia de la propia empresa en internet.

Me dediqué a esto un tiempo e hice mas de 40 proyectos. Puedes preguntar lo que quieras. Un saludo.


----------



## chaber (2 Abr 2012)

Que no es tan complicado, 1&1 es la puerta de entrada a tener una web de mucha gente que no tiene ni idea y lo captan con anuncios en la tele y sobre todo con el gancho del precio, pero es pura bazofia. En otros sitios por 60-90 euros al año puedes tener tu web, con un cms gratuito, tu dominio y no hace falta empantanarse con gentuza de ese estilo. Es que no entiendo esa necesidad de no pagar ni un duro, estamos hablando de 60-90 leuros al años joder.


----------



## Afrodita A (2 Abr 2012)

Tengo una web con 1&1 desde hace 3 años y no voy a renovar el año que viene; me he pasado a joomla. Efectivamente, cualquiera puede subir una web sin tener conocimientos y tiene ciento de plantillas pero es un sistema rígido y encorsetado al máximo; en cuanto buscas algo más, tienes que pasar al pack superior y soltar pasta.

Ah y cuidado en que, por defecto, cuando contrates no desactives la pestaña de renovación automática.

Si volviese atrás, no contrataría con ellos.


----------



## fersape79 (3 Abr 2012)

Pero para hacer una web sencillita, html simplemente, y con una pequeña tienda virtual a base de OS comerce o algo similar ¿que tal?

Porque justo estos dias estaba a punto de contratar el dominio y el hosting... sale bastante mas barato que en piensasolutions o arsys por ejemplo...


----------



## chaber (3 Abr 2012)

Yo en uno de los trabajos en que estuve teníamos el hosting en Arsys y eran bastante malos, atención pésima y te hablo que donde trabajaba era un portal bastante importante, pero de eso hace unos años por lo que ahora no sé cómo irán, pero personalmente no me atrae nada Arsys, pero como te digo, tal vez me equivoque.

Tienda virtual, si empiezas mejor usa un Prestashop, más que nada porque está mucho más actualizado y OsCommerce tiene bastantes problemas de seguridad en los módulos de pago, datos personales y al estar bastante abandonado es probable que algún listo se te cuele y te haga un estropicio.

Yo te recomiendo Prestashop, Magento es un poco complicado al principio y consume más recursos (por ejemplo un Magento en un hosting compartido se te caería probablemente a las pocas visitas), Virtuemart es un poco bastante coñazo con el Joomla (una vez y no más) y OsCommerce es de otro tiempo.

Eso si, intenta buscar un template bonito, lo digo porque el template básico de Prestashop y parecidos está muy pero que muy sobado y todas las tiendas se ven iguales y queda poco serio.

Le adjuntas un blog hecho en wordpress y a tirar millas, déjate de webs en html :: que con wordpress también puedes tener la web estática.


----------



## Afrodita A (3 Abr 2012)

fersape79 dijo:


> Pero para hacer una web sencillita, html simplemente, y con una pequeña tienda virtual a base de OS comerce o algo similar ¿que tal?
> 
> Porque justo estos dias estaba a punto de contratar el dominio y el hosting... sale bastante mas barato que en piensasolutions o arsys por ejemplo...



Sencillita sí que es pero estudia antes cuánto te cuesta la tienda virtual que quieres porque, como he comentado, te dan un paquete básico (muy básico) por un precio ajustado pero ese pack no tiene servicios prácticamente. 

Como solución rápida para tener presencia en internet es perfecta pero se te va a quedar corta en breve. Suerte.


----------



## inmobiliarias (3 Abr 2012)

Yo he trabajado con otras web similares y más económicas que 1&1.
Es importante buscar alguna más antes de decidir.


----------



## kudeiro (3 Abr 2012)

Lorca83 dijo:


> Si estoy muy bien informado, tan bien, que lamento que 1&1 os esten quitando clientes a las consultoras, es que eso de cobrarle 3.000 eurazos a alguien por hacerle una web..pues..que lo entiendo
> 
> 1&1 es mierda y tal
> 
> XD



no tienes ni idea de la "cadena trofica" del desarrollo web; los de 1and1 nos benefician a nosotros (autonomos-pymes de desarrollo web), porque crean en el cliente una necesidad que no tenía: la de tener website. Una vez lo ha creado en 1and1 y se da cuenta de la importancia de tener website y de la mierda que ha contratado, en seguida es un cliente nuestro más.


----------



## dodaltel (3 Abr 2012)

Yo prefiero Arsys.

1º Son baratos

2º Son Españoles y por lo tanto se tienen que atener a la legalidad de este país, con lo que las clausulas abusivas que tienen el 100% de las empresas americanas no las puede aplicar arsys a sus clientes, ya que se tienen que atener a la legislación española.

3º Yo contraté alojamiento, dominios y incluso hasta una linea ADSL de 1Mb hace como 10 años o así y la verdad que siempre se comportaron bien.

No mires el precio en un alojamiento, mira que esté en España. Además Arsys ofrece un buen posicionamiento en buscadores.

Es mi consejo.


----------



## loflipo (3 Abr 2012)

a ver dodaltel, los puntos 2 y 3 no te digo ni si, ni no, porque no he probado esos servicios. Pero decir que arsys es barato deberia ser delito XD (al menos hasta navidades que fue la ultima vez que vi sus precios y flipé)


----------



## sabueXo (3 Abr 2012)

¿Arsys barato?, Arsys es una p. mierda, cualquier hosting que tenga límite de disco duro y/o transferencia mensual no hay ni que mirarlo....

Encima no tiene para ASP.net, SQL Server, etc


----------



## Ladrillaz0 (4 Abr 2012)

¿Y hostinger?

_Hosting Web Gratis
Espacio: 2Gb. Tráfico: 100Gb.
PHP, MySQL, Creador de Sitios,
¡En Español y Sin Publicidades!_

Puedes cargar un gestor de contenidos tipo joomla sin problemas en lo que ofrecen y un virtuemart para la tienda.

Además tiene un programa de referidos en el que dependiendo de la cantidad de los mismos puedes ganar premios directos, esta es mi dirección de afiliado por si queréis registraros y de paso ampliáis mi cartera  (llevo un tiempo registrado y aún no tengo referidos).

Hosting web gratis en español con PHP y MySQL, sin publicidad, con cPanel y creador de sitios web

Yo aún no la he usado (desgraciadamente tengo 1and1, si), tengo mi cuenta abierta en hostinger, para algún día aprovecharla con una nueva web, y para una mini tienda como la que necesitas, creo que es mas que suficiente.


----------



## sabueXo (4 Abr 2012)

He entrado 1 min y por lo que he visto, no me genera confianza. No he pasado de la primera página.

- Tiene un error a la izquierda que indica que no se puede cargar la página (es algo de publicidad... no se, es una ventana flotante).
- No he encontrado los planes de hosting a la primera, he hecho click en uno de los cuadros de abajo y no ha hecho nada.
- La fecha del pié de página es 2011. No la actualizan.

A mi no me ha gustado.

PD: Y por lo que dices tiene límite de espacio y tráfico, mal.


----------



## fersape79 (4 Abr 2012)

Ayer me recomendaron Quijost, que es una empresa española y tiene muy buenos precios (o eso creo). Tiene hosting desde 0.5 euros al mes, y permite bastantes cosas (o eso creo  ). Los dominios son a 9 euros, algo mas caros que en los demas sitios (de nuevo eso creo  ) pero en conjunto (dominio+hosting) creo que puede compensar.

¿Alguien sabe de primera mano que tal es?


----------



## vertedero (4 Abr 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Arsys barato?, Arsys es una p. mierda, cualquier hosting que tenga límite de disco duro y/o transferencia mensual no hay ni que mirarlo....
> 
> Encima no tiene para ASP.net, SQL Server, etc



Lo siento tio pero es justo al contrario. 

Transferencia ilimitada = ancho de banda limitado, de hecho roza la publicidad engañosa el tema de los ilimitados. Si quieres algo pro, ilimitados lejos.


----------



## Ladrillaz0 (4 Abr 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> He entrado 1 min y por lo que he visto, no me genera confianza. No he pasado de la primera página.
> 
> - Tiene un error a la izquierda que indica que no se puede cargar la página (es algo de publicidad... no se, es una ventana flotante).
> - No he encontrado los planes de hosting a la primera, he hecho click en uno de los cuadros de abajo y no ha hecho nada.
> ...



Lo de la izq es el like de FB y el +1 de Google+, en safari no tengo problemas con eso.

Los planes (que solo hay uno), lo tienes en el top menú.

La fecha aparece correctamente en el panel de control de tu cuenta

Y a lo último, es gratuíto, que para serlo, con tu propio dominio, sin un hostinger.es detrás, no está nada mal.


----------



## sabueXo (4 Abr 2012)

Si es gratuito no digo nada. Pero me parece muy raro.... ¿gratis sin más?, deberían meter publicidad o algo.

Si la publicidad es la de facebook, ok, lo tengo capado aquí en el curro así que eso nos olvidamos.

Lo de la fecha, no me convence, deberían tener mimado su negocio y estar a todos los detalles, a mi me demuestra algo de dejadez...

Pero si es gratis, adelante, no se puede reprochar nada a algo gratis.


----------



## sabueXo (4 Abr 2012)

vertedero dijo:


> Lo siento tio pero es justo al contrario.
> 
> Transferencia ilimitada = ancho de banda limitado, de hecho roza la publicidad engañosa el tema de los ilimitados. Si quieres algo pro, ilimitados lejos.



No puedo rebatirtelo porque no lo he probado en mis carnes, pero en su día contraté un hosting ilimitado y no tuve problemas.

Voy a contratar un hosting dentro de poco y usaré este:

http://www.arvixe.com/


----------



## Ladrillaz0 (4 Abr 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> Si es gratuito no digo nada. Pero me parece muy raro.... ¿gratis sin más?, deberían meter publicidad o algo.
> 
> Si la publicidad es la de facebook, ok, lo tengo capado aquí en el curro así que eso nos olvidamos.
> 
> ...



Para empezar, en mi humilde opinión, no me parece para nada mal hosting, y barato de verdad 

En cuanto a la publicidad, dicen que no hay publicidad en tu site, todo es cuestión de montar una plantilla joomla y a ver que pasa, que te lleva 5 minutos.


----------



## Ladrillaz0 (4 Abr 2012)

Por cierto, zyma.com tienen buenos precios también


----------



## Sr. Goodkat (4 Abr 2012)

Yo tengo la web con jimdo.com es similar a 1&1, son plantillas muy simples pero a veces no hace falta mas. Si te apañas con lo que ofrecen vas sobrao por otro lado conozco gente que por 200/300 euros te hacen una web bastante decente, hay mucho informático/diseñador en paro por el mundo. Puedes mirar tb joomla que se está escuchando mucho ultimamente.
Un saludo y suerte con esa wé!!


----------



## JoseDa (8 Abr 2012)

Aprovecho el hilo para saber si alguno de los que participan me puede recomendar a alguien que haga páginas web en este lenguaje ,el que usa Compañia líder de seguros. Contrata tu seguro de coche online -GENERALI Seguros

Tengo que reactivar mi web y recuperar el dominio que tengo en ipage para volver a tener operativo el correo asociado.

La web va a ser muy sencilla y tiene que ver con seguros. De hecho voy a ver si puedo usar enlaces de generali.es cambiando solo un par de cosillas. Busco algo barato y asequible para ver como funciona la cosa.


----------



## Kompinche_del_Gafotas (8 Abr 2012)

Contratad a un informático, os saldrá mas barato, sin dolores de cabeza. 
Huid por ejemplo de Cortix.es, timadores.


----------



## RETAMA (13 Abr 2012)

Acabo de agradecer todos los aportes.
Voy a releer el hilo porque no me entero de nada. No sé lo que es un hosting ni un html ni un template... bueno paciencia. A investigar.
De todos modos no quiero algo para vender por internet,si no mas bien para que en mi zona de influencia comercial se sepa que existo. Las visitas no serian de miles al mes.
Gracias


----------



## Comio (14 Abr 2012)

Iba a entrar a echar pestes de 1&1, pero veo que ya hay suficientes 

Por cierto, estaba echando ahora un ojo a plantillas de joomla.... ¿alguien sabe si hay alguna de este estilo gratuita?, ya sea wordpress, joomla, etc

Home

La verdad que este estilo cada vez lo estoy viendo más.

Un saludo


----------



## No registrado (30 Oct 2012)

*Similar a 1and1 ?*

Conocéis esta página Haz tu propia web
Me llama la atención el diseño y el video promete un sistema como el de 1and1 y similar pero no lo habia visto antes.
¿opiniones?


----------



## No Registrado (30 Oct 2012)

yo abriria un blog con un template a elegir, y taparia direccion con un dominio, indispensable... si esta pez, que contrate alguien


----------



## Loco_Ivan (20 Nov 2012)

Me podéis explicar que pasa con 1&1?

Yo tengo el dominio con ellos, pero la web me la he hecho yo con drupal. No he tenido ningún problema y me cuesta sobre 20€ al año. ¿qué es eso de que se quedan con tu web si te das de baja? Supongo que os referiréis a otro tipo de servicios no?


----------



## habalasaba (20 Nov 2012)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Me podéis explicar que pasa con 1&1?
> 
> Yo tengo el dominio con ellos, pero la web me la he hecho yo con drupal. No he tenido ningún problema y me cuesta sobre 20€ al año. ¿qué es eso de que se quedan con tu web si te das de baja? Supongo que os referiréis a otro tipo de servicios no?



Si el diseño es de 1&1 la web se crea directamente en su servidor y no la puedes descargar a tu ordenador.
Si tú has hecho tu web supongo que la habrás tenido que subir a la red desde tu disco duro así que puedes hacer con ella lo que quieras.
Hablo sin tener ni puta idea pero me imagino que tiene que ser así.
Saludos.


----------



## coffe (6 Feb 2013)

*hola*

a ver si me orientan un poco cual seria la mejor opcion de hosting y para preparar una tienda online


----------



## gonzalez21 (6 Feb 2013)

coffe dijo:


> a ver si me orientan un poco cual seria la mejor opcion de hosting y para preparar una tienda online



¿Con mejor opción para preparar una tienda online te refieres a qué plataforma usar para desarrollarla?

Así sin dar más explicaciones la verdad que puede servir cualquiera o ninguna... Deberías ser un poco más concreto para que la gente te pueda aconsejar.

Un saludo


----------



## CésarG (7 Feb 2013)

Mi recomendación es no usarlo. Pero sino tienes mucha idea de webs, etc. la verdad es que la facilidad que ofrece es muy grande.

Sin embargo, tienes un sistema para subir webs "fabuloso" (se llama) que facilita mucho la cosa.


----------

